# Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a new line of experimental bourbon which is making my mouth water.

Has anyone tried any of this? Or even heard of it for that matter? I just read reviews on all three types in the new edition of a popular whiskey magazine. The ratings ranged from 80 all the way to 93 and I want (does need sound to desperate?) to try them all. I have been able to find some info online so far, but no place that sells the stuff. I have some pretty good shops in town, but no dice, and none of them know if they will be able to get any, according to one article all of these were released back in April.

I'm hoping someone has tried one or two and can give a review, or maybe even know where a person could get a hold of some. The whiskey world seems to be dominated by Scotch, but I'm sure there are some bourbon lovers here on CS. So please let me know your thoughts and opinions.

Here are the 3 types:

:dr Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection Fire Pot Barrel Aged, 10 year - it is aged in a barrel that was heated to 102 degrees F to dry the wood

:dr Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection Bourbon French Oak, Aged 10 years - aged in French oak barrels, in which the staves were air dried for 2 years

:dr Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection Bourbon Twice Barreled, 12 year old - Aged in a new barrel after 8 years and 8 months

Here is a good link I found:

http://www.liquorsnob.com/archives/2006/04/buffalo_trace_releases_experimental_whiskies.php

The Buffalo Trace website is kind of convoluted and cumbersome, doesn't even mention any of the new releases.

Cheers


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Great, thanks, as if I needed another temptation and quest...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo Trace got me started in the wonderfulworld of bourbon:dr ...It will forever be on the top of my list. Thanks for this great post!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

This is all I know about them.

Fire Pot Barrel

French Oak

Twice Barreled


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the post I didn't find those.... and if anyone can get their hands of this stuff, please post a review


----------

